

Looking for mobile app developer - aphillips24

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m part of team working out of Vancouver and Toronto. We are looking for someone to work with us to develop mock prototype for an app concept for humanitarian disaster relief. We have already had meetings with Plan International and other major relief orgs. Would be open to offering partnership stake in future business. Email me at aphillips24@gmail.com
======
aphillips24
UX/UI wireframes are already complete.

